# New pond



## shinerman77 (Aug 27, 2007)

Well bassaddict and myself went out satarday morning to our usual pond. Loaded the boat in the back of the truck, got bait. I was hung over from a little too much Jack the night before. But I wasn't going to let that stop me. Got to the pond and fished for four hours nothing. Weather was nice a little hot but bearable, Water was a little murky but we have caught fish in it before. But we got skunked. A little upset because getting the boat into this pond isn't easy. So we loaded up and headed home. Planning to relax the rest of the day. Well my new reel arrived in the mail. And you have to go try out new equipment. So we headed to a new pond we found a a local park. I caught two small bass about a half pound each. Then the park ranger came around and I struck up a conversation. Come to find out the lake had started to dry up and a small pond that had a lot of bass cut off from the main lake. We tryed it out for a bout an hour with two more fish. Both about a half pound also. Small fish but fun to catch. We only spent three hours there so not too shabby. I plan on going there all day tommorow to see where the fish are. I will post pictures of the lake tomorrow. And also all the fish caught were on Jimmys Stiks. Here is one of the fish. Thanks again Jim.


----------



## Jim (Aug 27, 2007)

good to hear!  

How was the new reel?


----------



## shinerman77 (Aug 27, 2007)

It was great. It is the Diawa procaster 100b. It is a very nice reel for the money.


----------

